# Trying to id spiders



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi. I've been finding a lot of brown spiders, with a large body and relatively short legs, about 3 to 4 cm across. They're hiding in crevices presumably hibernating. They have a dark mark on their back. I can't find them on the web and just want to know if they are aggressive and whether the bite is likely to be harmful. 

Thanks.

Sean.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

The following Italian spider can be lethal:


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

This other one can be extremely bad:

Loxosceles rufescens - Wikipedia


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

There is a third very painful offender and is weird because often makes nest in petrol tanks, so much that Mazda had to recall lots of its cars around the world.

Cheiracanthium punctorium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## filmboomer (Apr 3, 2013)

Living in petrol tanks....this one is creepy.


----------



## filmboomer (Apr 3, 2013)

Where do you live, Sean?


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi. We are near La Spezia. The spiders I'm finding look nothing like the ones posted in the thread. I think they may be pretty harmless garden spiders that are hibernating in crevices. I can probably get a photo and will post if I do.

Sean.


----------

